# Hey, I'm new to snowboarding and from New Zealand!



## Guest (Feb 11, 2010)

Hey dude. I'm also Auckland based, & a snowboard instructor, at Mt Ruapehu. Gimme a msg, if you want some local advice, as I'm only too happy to help out new ppl to the sport. It's awesome, & I hope you like it. 

Cris


----------

